

Fab Lab – The Machines - janka102
http://janka102.github.io/FabLabMachineTest

======
janka102
I made this mainly the summer after my junior year in high school. I kinda
consider it one of my very first "real" projects I've done.

We got handouts of every machine we had in the shop and had to take a test on
the parts and what they did, so from those handouts I made this site hoping it
would make it easier for people to study.

~~~
danso
This is very _very nice_. If it doesn't hit the front page, you should
consider resubmitting as a "Show HN", which typically gets more votes. This is
great work, and kudos to you...both for making a polished, professional
website and for doing so in the service of education.

~~~
janka102
Hey, thanks! That means a lot and it's cool to know other people like it

------
mariusz79
Honestly, I would pay for a website like this but with even more stuff.
English is my second language, but I currently reside in an English speaking
country, and sometimes when I need something specific for some machine, car,
dryer etc. I have to spend just too much time trying to learn names of parts
needed to fix stuff.

~~~
tomkinstinch
I made a (free) site pretty similar to what you describe:

[https://www.takeitapart.com](https://www.takeitapart.com)

TakeItApart lets anyone can see or share annotated photo-based disassembly
guides, to find part numbers, names, and required tools. We're tying to make
the website the community-contributed disassembly encyclopedia of the web--so
anyone can take things apart, virtually, without picking up a screwdriver.
It's also super easy to add a new guide--just bulk upload a set of photos and
click "next" a few times.

It's a way to share engineering and industrial design know-how. For example,
I've learned to consider in-board strain relief[1] for cables and spray-on
ground shielding[2] from taking things apart.

1\.
[https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/51#step-4](https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/51#step-4)

2\.
[https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/25#step-11](https://www.takeitapart.com/guide/25#step-11)

~~~
janka102
That's really cool! Bookmarked.

------
Animats
Cute.

For the 19th century version, see "Catechism of the Locomotive", from 1877.

[https://archive.org/details/cu31924031173549](https://archive.org/details/cu31924031173549)

~~~
bainsfather
That's a great book, thankyou for telling me about it - these links, to
interesting knowledge that I wouldn't discover on my own, are the best part of
hn.

------
swanson
So when are you going to start charging workshops for training their
employees? Seems like it could be a profitable niche for safety training.

------
tomkinstinch
Nicely done, OP! Have you considered making an app so it is simple to create
new tests?

The interactive nature of this is great, and it's widely applicable. Beyond
being wonderful for students, adaptations of this would be great for employee
training on the factory floor. Every hackerspace would benefit from a system
like this to qualify members for access to capital equipment.

~~~
janka102
I haven't before, but I just might now. It was a real pain for me to add those
machines that are there now, I did it all manually by checking how far parts
were from the top left of the image. I probably could have came up with a way
to add parts to an image by clicking on it... oh well.

------
spiritplumber
I love this. Can I show it to a college prof who may need something similar
for engineering freshmen?

~~~
janka102
Yeah, go for it

------
Wogef
Love it. Would be great if you included cutting speeds and lubricants for
different materials. Great (and low-conflict) way to quickly qualify new
people for machines at Makerspaces.

------
cvburgess
This is insane for a high school web project. Kudos and props to the author.
Be sure to put this on your resume!

~~~
janka102
Thanks! For some reason I never thought of putting it on a resume, but I will
now.

~~~
sholanozie
Put everything interesting you do on your resume! Every opportunity I've been
offered has been due to my side projects or non-programming experiences. Your
formal education is still important, but, in my experience in the software
world, people value the results of your work more than they value your
education.

This app you've made is an amazing demonstration of your skills and
understanding of web development. It's worth so much more than your GPA.

------
gonzo
You should do this for techshop

